# AFI question



## brittanyr (Sep 2, 2012)

So another question. I was looking at their program and about their review after your first year ? I know other schools have this but it seems like a 'check your work, make sure grades are adequate'. The way AFI phrases it though, it seems to me like your position would be in real question. So I guess a current student could best answer this. Is it just a normal type review, or do they consistently cut people?


----------



## Brice88 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well back in the “old days” of the 80s and 90s, it was apparently quite hard and only a very small percentage of people would be asked back.  The fact that Darren Aronofsky couldn't make the cut should give you an indication of how high the standards were*!

But things have changed since then and the process isn't anywhere near as stressful.  It depends on the discipline as to how thorough the review is.  As a screenwriter, we didn't even have one and I don't think any writer has ever not been asked back at least since the current faculty took over.  One director wasn't asked back, as well as one producer, two cinematographers, and I believe two production designers.  There are other fellows who elect not to come back for various reasons (usually financial), but people being “cut” is less about pure talent and more often comes from their having a poor attitude and being unwilling/unable to work with their peers.  If you attend class, treat your classmates well, and work hard (even though you  _will_ make mistakes), then you have a very good chance of being asked back for the second year. 


*Though in all fairness, if you watch the film he made his first year you can see why the faculty viewed him as someone not worth keeping.


----------

